

US says it can hack into foreign-based servers without warrants - PLenz
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/10/us-says-it-can-hack-into-foreign-based-servers-without-warrants/

======
PLenz
If the U.S. claims this power I can't see how it can then turn around and say
anything about China (or any state) hacking into American servers.

This is spectacularly poorly thought out.

~~~
privong
Well, they can always say "The Silk Road was violating American laws and the
[other nation]'s hacking was not a legitimate law enforcement effort or done
in response to a violation of laws in their country."

That does not make the present claim by the US justifiable, but with the right
qualifying words, one can construct an objection that is not in conflict.

------
angersock
_" Given that the SR Server was hosting a blatantly criminal website, it would
have been reasonable for the FBI to 'hack' into it in order to search it, as
any such 'hack' would simply have constituted a search of foreign property
known to contain criminal evidence, for which a warrant was not necessary"_

Quoted from one of the G-Men in the article.

